# Insane archery bow camera mount



## BlueUltra2 (Jun 18, 2002)

Do you have any footage using the Kodak Playsport?


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

Not yet I just got in yesterday. I'll be getting some this weekend and putting it up early next week. Hopefully with a good kill scene.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

Killed a doe with the camera mount and the play sport. She had a little buck after her you can here him grunting as clear as day.


----------



## rccordrey (Nov 22, 2008)

Heres another video I agree it works perfect. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1327806


----------



## emillika (Mar 2, 2010)

Just bought the mount and Kodak for my son for Xmas!! He will be excited to get into the field and use it ASAP.

Thanks.

Elmer


----------



## InsaneArchery (Oct 12, 2010)

emillika said:


> Just bought the mount and Kodak for my son for Xmas!! He will be excited to get into the field and use it ASAP.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Elmer


Hello Elmer - just wanted to see how your son liked the Kodak PlaySport and InsaneArchery camera bow mount?


----------



## mathe011 (Nov 17, 2008)

I have used it on several hunts this year witht he kodak playsport. I works great. The only thing is you have to practice holding the bow still after you shoot. I'll post some videos later. I've got a 3 doe and a bobcat kills on video.


----------



## tjh (Jun 9, 2006)

I love the bow mount but not crazy about the playspory quality when it comes to video. Will be looking for a different camera.


----------



## xtreme (Mar 12, 2008)

The bow mount looks like a solid product. I have experimented with bow mounts for cameras. The worst part I found was adding the extra weight of the camera, and if it a side mount then the your bow wants to lean. They do have HD cameras out now that weigh around 9 oz. which helps. I have been using the Go Pro , with a head strap. It is 1080p HD and has great sound. Then all you have to do is watch the deer and not follow with your bow. Cons, you have to take it off your head ( easy to do ) if want to have a face shot and talk about the hunt. For the price of one is very cheap in the full 1080 HD cameras, they are also tough as can be. They use them outside of race cars and for underwater footage. I talked to Brooks Johnson from AA and he is the one who introduced them to me.


----------

